# not sure what to do...



## Lola13 (Nov 3, 2010)

so ive had my zentor for a year and he has been a great bun. i love him so much, but we moved into an apt and found out that rabbits are not allowed.... (for whatever reason). i decided just to sneek him in, since he doesnt make noise and doesnt make a mess i figured no one would find out. so yesterday i got a note on my door saying they are doing an inspection of my apartment next week. it doesnt say why and frankly iam really worried. im bringing him to a friend house with all his stuff for the next week untill they are done with the inspection. this is fine for now, but i'm concerned that they may do this again and again without giving me any reason for it. i didnt know they didnt allow rabbits untill i went to sign the lease and my other lease was up. i had no other options of any place to go. i really dont know if i should give him up or just stick it out and hope they dont find out. 

he's litter box trained, he loves crasins, and he loves to binky all around. 

please any advice on what to do would be helpful. I live in southern california.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 3, 2010)

May be you should check if it is a strict no pets policy orif they restrict certain pets.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Nov 3, 2010)

Sometimes offering to pay a deposit for pets helps. I can't tell you not to hide him, but I would say it's never a good idea to do so. Any time you are searching for an apartment, always inquire about their pet policy. That way you have time to negotiate with the landlord, or find another place.


----------



## Lola13 (Nov 4, 2010)

im already paying a pet rent every month for my dog. so when we singed the lease and moved in we didnt know there was a no rabbit policy till we got a final copy of the lease that listed all pets not allowed. i figured that rabbits were ok because dogs and cats were and rabbits to me are in the same spectrum of animal... i guess they concider them exotic animals...


----------



## Luluznewz (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay...I know a lot of people look down on this, but I had my rabbit in a STRICT on pet apartment. Seriously, if the landlord knew I had even a hamster I would get kicked out.

I lived there for over a year and it was never a problem. Your landlord is required to give you 24 hours notice before entering, and mine didn't enter often at all. I just brought the rabbit to a friends house or put her in a pet boarding place for a few hours. There are places that take animals for less than a full day, they didn't think it was strange at all. My vet's office had a service like that.

I don't think you need to give up your pet, but obviously it is up to you.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2010)

With all the companion rabbits and pets that need to be rehomed or transition to different guardians, talking with your landlord is the best plan to do first.

I agree that hiding a pet is not a smart thing. A (small pet) security deposit can be negotiated perhaps? The other option and you may have thought of this, is to ask a parent, relative, or equally loved family person or friend to watch and care for Zentor until you can find a different apartment? How lucky Zentor is to have your love!!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2010)

Exotic animal label for a rabbit is kinda goofy. They are the third most surrendered pet to animal shelters, right behind cats and dogs. I hope you can come to an agreement with your lease holders.


----------



## Dragonrain (Nov 4, 2010)

Aw I'm sorry. It specifically listed no rabbits huh? When we where looking for an apartment we went through a Realtor, and she told us that in a lot of apartments small caged pets "don't count" as pets the way dogs and cats do. I guess the theory is that if it's in a cage, it can't really do much damage to the building. 

Even so, we made sure to list all our pets on our lease when we started renting where we live now, just to cover all our bases. My fiance thinks it's funny to show people, since we have more pets listed on our lease than people. 

Is there any way you think you could convince your landlord to keep the rabbit there? Maybe you could get together some research comparing them to cats and dogs? 

Or if he doesn't agree, are you in any position to look for a new apartment?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 4, 2010)

when i lived in apartments years ago,,,i always had animals and i never paid any pet deposit ..i never got in trouble ..i would not tell them...as much as its the right thing to fess up..they wont be open to bending the rules for you...then ull have to pack ur stuff and look for a new place to live..as much as it sounds easy ,,its not.
if they arent open to having a little bunny rabbit in their apartments then i wouldnt feel bad about not telling them..i mean if u lied about an animal that is a nuisance then thats so not kewl..but ur lying about a little ,quiet,non aggressive animal.its not like ur bun is gonna sit in the window sill and get u busted...
they do random inspections ,its norm..they dont know u have a bun in their..just try not to look paranoid when they enter.....and like someone else already mentioned they have to give u notice to enter ur apt...so no worries..
IF .,..and i mean IF they do find out about ur bun just tell them u had no idea they werent allowed.tell them u have no intention of getting rid of ur bunny and if they threaten to evict u point out to them what a great tenant u have been ..hopefully uve paid rent on time and never caused them problems...cause maybe they will rethink losing such a great paying tenant...
and if all else fails tell them its a guinea pig....most people cant tell the difference..hehe


----------



## Flirtycuddle (Nov 4, 2010)

I lived in a condo that said no pets caged or not with a home owners association and all. I had bearded dragons, snakes, a cat, 2 hamsters, guinea pigs, and geckos. I freaked when they came in for a fire alarm inspections cuz there was no way I was going to be able to hide all that. They came in checked all the fire alarms and wireing then left without a single word to me about the animals even with the manager of the property there. I had paid rent on time and never got any complaints nor ever got any kind of warning saying I needed to get rid of the animals. Usually they come in for a yearly inspection of the apartment just to make sure you are not destroying the place. And yes they must give you a 24 hour notice of wanting to enter your apartment so honestly if you can continue to "remove" the bunny while inspections and when lease is up find some where more bunny friendly you should be fine, unless you get some kinda complaint about the kind of tenate you are.


----------



## Lola13 (Nov 4, 2010)

my plan right now is to have my good friends mom keep him for the week they said they might come. she loves animals and loves zentor so it wont be a problem for her to keep him for 4 days. they dont know i have him but they know i have a small dog. zentor has recently chewed a piece of the floor pannel off... but its not too big. hes so sweet it just seems weird that they call him "exotic"? so yeah, ill see what happens after the inspection. thanks so much for all the advice!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 4, 2010)

Like everyone said, talk to them like you are thinking of getting a bunny--make up some baloney story about a friend having to relocate and can't take their sweet little bunny and see what they say.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 6, 2010)

They call rabbits exotic because they are not cats or dogs. People see rabbits as wild animals not domesticated like cats and dogs.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 7, 2010)

also a lot of apartments dont allow them due to the destructive behavior of carpet walls and suh they have probably seen in the past. 
when apartment hunting i was adament about one that allowed rabbits, they told me as long as their caged. 

now...i do have a cat to i have had for the past 7 months who our repair guy has seen and loves on, but hes a good guy and doesnt beleive in pet rent. so he keeps his mouth shut...the puppy weve had for 5 weeks were waiting. lol. but i cannot afford a 300$ deposit right now with the idea of getting nothing back. sooo oya


----------



## Dragonrain (Nov 7, 2010)

But rabbits are domestic. I'm sure Lola13 could find some kind of fact sheet or something stating that and print it out to show the landlord, if that would even help.


----------



## AquaticRex (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.ltb.gov.on.ca/en/Key_Information/STEL02_111483.html

read the 5th one down about pets

i dont know if this stands the same in the U.S, but i used this when my landlord tried to kick me for having Dante.

yes i know this topic is old, but i thought i would post this any ways just a FYI thing that i found


----------



## Lola13 (Nov 17, 2010)

^huh, thats interesting. so far i havent heard anything about the inspections. so thats good. zentor came home on the 13h saturday after being with a friend for the week. i think it shouldnt be an issue unless they have inspections every month. (which i wasnt informed of) i actually think they were doing an "inspection" for maybe some buyers for the apt complex. i saw some business looking people with clipboards walking around the buildings last week. so interesting. hopefully all is well. :] thanks for all the advice.

i also want to add that rabbits are not "exotic". i think that term is funny to describe rabbits. hahahaha they are more like calmer.... domestic cats.... hahahaha


----------



## AquaticRex (Nov 17, 2010)

more funny and active then cats i find (considering that when cats get older, they get more lazy) lol. i think people consider them as exotic because of the fact that vets have to go through more training to be able to operate or anything on rabbits.


----------

